# Drywall master Bone head angle head.



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

So...I receive my first DM brand (2.5") angle head. I open the box, pull it out and look it over. This is a very nice looking angle head. Tight frame lines around the body with good machining and solid feel.

Factory set blades...

Whoever set the blades? must have just come off of a 48 hour stretch working the pots on the Northwestern from Deadliest Catch.....The blades were a mess. 

If it runs as good as it looks, I'll be buying the 3" to replace my TT.


TT really needs to come out of the dark ages and start using CNC machines like Columbia and DM... instead of casting. My first and only TT head was not only setup wrong, but the casting lines for the frame seat were off. Makes adjusting the blades a bitch.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The out of tune blades on the DM seems to ba a common problem. I have a 2.5 that took a bit of adjustment to get it dialed in. Fr8's got a 3.5 that needed alot of adjustment just to make it run. They're not hard to set up. They should learn to set them up before they ship them out.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> So...I receive my first DM brand (2.5") angle head. I open the box, pull it out and look it over. This is a very nice looking angle head. Tight frame lines around the body with good machining and solid feel.
> 
> Factory set blades...
> 
> ...


I ran into the same thing with a 3 1/2" DM angle head I bought - factory set blades that chewed the drywall.

I would've gone with a Columbia 3 1/2" - my 2 1/2 and 3" Columbias worked well right out of their boxes - but they didn't have a wheeled 3 1/2", which was something I wanted to try. So I went DM, because they did have a wheeled one.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a31/2 " wheeled tapetech. Head was perfect out of the bo:thumbsup:x never a problem


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I ran into the same thing with a 3 1/2" DM angle head I bought - factory set blades that chewed the drywall.


Me as well, I got a 2.5 and 3.5, Both edge gougers and leave uneven mud, Tryed to reset em but didnt work for me, I have goldblatt and tapeworm, Perfect from the start. Im sure the dms could be set right but i cant be bothered for now, They are a very well made head, Just the blade settings no good on mine yet others say they were good.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> Me as well, I got a 2.5 and 3.5, Both edge gougers and leave uneven mud, Tryed to reset em but didnt work for me, I have goldblatt and tapeworm, Perfect from the start. Im sure the dms could be set right but i cant be bothered for now, They are a very well made head, Just the blade settings no good on mine yet others say they were good.


If I remember correctly, My 4" tapeworm was fine out of the box as well.

I've had to re-adjust my TT, NorthStar and now DM. I don't own a Columbia .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Me as well, I got a 2.5 and 3.5, Both edge gougers and leave uneven mud, Tryed to reset em but didnt work for me, I have goldblatt and tapeworm, Perfect from the start. Im sure the dms could be set right but i cant be bothered for now, They are a very well made head, Just the blade settings no good on mine yet others say they were good.



My bone head was not set right out of the box either. But I watched Aarons video on how to set up an angle head (Thanks for those vids Aaron:thumbsup::thumbsup and now it is as sweet as a nut. I use it on the mud runner going big to small with no gouge.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> My bone head was not set right out of the box either. But I watched Aarons video on how to set up an angle head (Thanks for those vids Aaron:thumbsup::thumbsup and now it is as sweet as a nut. I use it on the mud runner going big to small with no gouge.:yes:


Thats interesting, I thought yours was good to go?? So has anyone got a dm bonehead that worked out of the box?? You have one buck, How was yours??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats interesting, I thought yours was good to go?? So has anyone got a dm bonehead that worked out of the box?? You have one buck, How was yours??


I'm not sure Cazna the inquirer

Mine ran fine, but, one thing our supply guy is really good at, is fixing up and adjusting the angle blades. Just guessing, but I have a feeling he checks them over when he gets them, and if he sees something wrong, he would fix it. But I will ask him, see if there is a issue with the blades not being factory set proper. Ours ran fine from the first day we got it.

They are a good little angle head though, I think we went a few years without adjusting it. It got to the point I took it to my supply guy, just b/c nothing had gone wrong with it yet:blink:

They are a good little angle head:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

3" Bonehead WW showed up today and was set up much, much better than the 2.5 that I received earlier. Well see how it runs.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats interesting, I thought yours was good to go?? So has anyone got a dm bonehead that worked out of the box?? You have one buck, How was yours??


Both of my Drywall Master Bonehead angle heads ran good right out of the box. I have a 3" and a 2.5" both with wheels. Haven't really had a problem with them. I will admit that the 2.5" did have a tendancy to cut the angle the first time I used it. It seems that it got broke in rather quickly. 

Bottom line is that I would recomment the Drywall Master heads to anyone.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

These are very good heads but neither the 2.5 or 3" that I received ( 2.5 was worst) were set up correctly. Not really a problem if you're not afraid to adjust them yourself, but some might not feel comfortable with this task.

Would I recommend them? Absolutely!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had to jump in and say how impressed I am with Drywall Masters quality and customer service. I would also recommend them


----------

